# Mortising with slot cutter



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a 1/4" slot cutter and want to know how to mortise and make a tongue with just this bit. See the picture below. Is it possible to do with the slot cutter?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry not tongue, tenon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matthew

Sorry to say that the slot cutter is not the router bit you want to use,they do make one that will do the tetons but it's tricky making the pockets (mortise) the slot cutter can just cut just so deep it needs to be a BIG slot cutter, see link below, I would suggest just using the standard 1/4" router bit,you can make or buy jigs just for that type of job..

If you look in my uploads you will see many of them 

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/customuicontrolsprodonly/email100605.htm
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/p...013-B917-EB8C29E75E2D.aspx?source=email100605

Just a note you are in luck ,great deal on one for 49.00 bucks so it's best to logon now and than to spot the great deals..

======



mwusmma said:


> I have a 1/4" slot cutter and want to know how to mortise and make a tongue with just this bit. See the picture below. Is it possible to do with the slot cutter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew


----------



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Matthew
> 
> I would suggest just using the standard 1/4" router bit,you can make or buy jigs just for that type of job..
> 
> ======



Thanks Bob,

I see what you mean by the slot not being deep enough , now for using the 1/4" straight bit to do the mortise, how would you make the mortise in the middle of the work on a table, and not with a plunge router? 

I saw your uploads about the tenon-cutting bits, I think I will try one of those.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matthew

It's best to use a plunge router but it can be done on the router table as well just by dropping the stock on the bit in the table, here's a very simple jig you can make for peanuts  and it can be use for 1/8" to 5/8" mortising jobs..  and it can make both parts needed to make the joint.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

==========



mwusmma said:


> Thanks Bob,
> 
> I see what you mean by the slot not being deep enough , now for using the 1/4" straight bit to do the mortise, how would you make the mortise in the middle of the work on a table, and not with a plunge router?
> 
> ...


----------



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot!! This helps a bunch, I'm going to try your suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mwusmma said:


> I have a 1/4" slot cutter and want to know how to mortise and make a tongue with just this bit. See the picture below. Is it possible to do with the slot cutter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew


Matthew,

It can be done, it depends on how deep you want the tenon to go.

I used a slot cutter to make the rails and stiles for a small door on a cabinet I made.

Slots (mortise) 1/4' x 1/4' in 3/4' rails and stiles and tenons 1/4" deep along the end of the rails.

James


----------



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

That is very interesting james, but how strong is that joint?


----------

